# Field Formations.



## armygurl_557 (21 Mar 2006)

Okay the Class I'm Teaching On Wednesday is on field signals and formations. But I'm having a bit of trouble remembering the names of most of the ones we got taught on our leadership weekend, and since she has asked me to include those in my lesson, I was hoping some one out here could remember a few.Some quick Responses would be highly appreaciated.


----------



## muffin (21 Mar 2006)

You mean like:
 (pump fist up and down) move faster
(raise and lower open palm horozontally) slow down
(point at eyes) I see
(thumbs down) enemy
(circle in the air above your head) everybody
(tap head) on me (come here)


Fire and Movement Formations. 
Single File, File, Arrowhead, or Spearhead, Diamond, and Extended Line

muffin


----------



## q_1966 (23 Mar 2006)

muffin said:
			
		

> Fire and Movement Formations.
> Single File, File, Arrowhead, or Spearhead, Diamond, and Extended Line
> 
> muffin



What are the arm movements for these formations? besided extended line which is both arms extended


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (23 Mar 2006)

Those ones are all in the handbook I believe. 

Does anybody know what the hand signals for Deploy and All around defence? I learned them on my patrollin ex this summer but for the life of me I can't remember.


----------



## c.jacob (23 Mar 2006)

Single file-  Wave your hand back and forth.  (somebody else can probably explain it better)
Arrowhead-  Extend your arms sloped down (It should make the shape of an arrow)
Diamond- Make a diamond shape with your arms over your head


----------



## ouyin2000 (23 Mar 2006)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> Those ones are all in the handbook I believe.



These images are the only ones that are included in the Reference Pam.












If you notice, they don't have Advance in there 

I have a copy of the Pac Region Patrolling Handbook somewhere, I will post more if I find it.


----------



## q_1966 (24 Mar 2006)

Will Someone please edit the spelling of the title up top?


----------



## Franko (24 Mar 2006)

Done.    

Just out of curriousity....this subject used to be covered in A-CR-CCP-102 or 103 pams wasn't it?

Regards


----------

